# My New REX rabbits!!



## FarmerBoy24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is a video of them "update"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PQI9BtpgQo

Enjoy!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice bunnies!!!!  

Are going to raise them for meat or pets?


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks!

Umm I think i might want to show them I don't know, We do really like the meat of rabbits but I may get Californians or Newzelands for that. I will be selling them as pets/meat/ and breeders hopefully!


----------

